

How high can you go? Gasoline prices in the Netherlands - c4urself
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu.nl%2Fbrandstof%2Findex.html&act=url

======
c4urself
For US people:
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1.70+euros+per+liter+to+dollars+per+gal...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1.70+euros+per+liter+to+dollars+per+gallon)

